# Sicherheitsrelais mit SPS starten



## PGMonster (14 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob es zulässig ist, ein Sicherheitsrelais (für Not-Halt) über ein von der SPS angesteuertes Koppelrelais zu starten? Ich binde gerade eine neue Anlage in unserer Firma ein, in der das so ausgeführt ist. Ich kenne es nur mit einem Taster, der per Hand betätigt wird. In den Vorschriften habe ich nur gelesen, dass das Sicherheitsrelais nach Rückstellen der Not-Halt-Einrichtung nicht selbstständig starten darf. Der Ausgang der SPS könnte aber durch einen Fehler angesteuert bleiben,...

Ciao Tobi

P.S.: Die Anlage wurde in Frankreich gebaut.


----------



## mark_ (14 Mai 2006)

Zum Rücksetzen des Relais wird wahrscheinlich eine positive Flanke benötigt, von daher wäre es der Funktion egal, ob der (reset) Ausgang angesteuert bleibt. Hauptsache ist (denke ich) das die Anlage sicher in Halt geht. Eine Vorschrift habe ich allerdings nicht zur Hand.
Eine Lösung hat PILZ ganz sicher !!


----------



## Maxl (15 Mai 2006)

Hmm, das ist wie immer Auslegungssache.

Es steht nirgends, dass es ein Hardware-Taster sein muss. Auch der Schließerkontakt von einem Taster kann kleben bleiben.

In diesem Fall muss man es von der Fehlerseite betrachten. Hier steht lediglich "Ein Fehler muss erkannt werden" und "Ein Fehler darf nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheit führen".

Bleibt das Quittier-Relais kleben, führt das nicht unbedingt zum Verlust der Sicherheit, da die Not-Aus-Taster die Anlage nach wie vor zum Stillstand bringen.
Wird nun der Not-Aus-Taster herausgezogen, und die Anlage läuft wieder weg, sieht das der Bediener. Ob man das als "Erkennen des Fehlers" interprtoeren kann oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## exciter0816 (15 Mai 2006)

*NOT-AUS Start über SPS*

Hallo!

Wir setzen in unseren Maschinen das programmierbare PILZ Relais PNOZ-multi ein. 
Seit der letzten Version ist es dabei sogar zulässig über die Bus Schnittstell mc3p konfigurierte Eingänge zum quittieren auf Start-Elemente zu ziehen. 
Bei einer Schulung zu den Geräten wurde das auch von anderen Konstrukteuren nachgefragt, was die Fachberater als zulässig erachteten.
Man darf also über z.B. über ein Touch Display das NOT-AUS quittierern, sofern eine 0-1 Flankenauswertung vom Relais aus erfolgt.


----------

